# Australia got ROBBED



## Snow1369 (Jun 27, 2006)

Robbed at the last minute!


----------



## Rennie (Jun 27, 2006)

What a rort! :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Mr_48Volts (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah, a stoopid penalty, but really we should have put Italy to the sword, especially with them being 1 man down for about 30 minutes of the match.

Our fowards just seem to have trouble puttin the ball in the back of the net....


----------



## sevrum (Jun 27, 2006)

what was the score?


----------



## Rennie (Jun 27, 2006)

Italy 1, Australia 0


----------



## Retic (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah the ref was useless AGAIN, that's 4 bad ones in a row, what are the odds of that ? :lol: 
I don't really understand soccer but I do know you can't throw your whole body in front of someone in the goal area, seemed fair to me from what I saw on the news this morning.


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jun 27, 2006)

Soccer is such a whinging biatches game.
It is all about taking falls &amp; gaining penalties.
No wonder the poms love it, it's the only game they are any good at lol.


----------



## Retic (Jun 27, 2006)

Oh here we go, we lost, it was the refs fault so I'll have a swing at the English for no good reason. Just remember the Rugby World Cup and the Ashes. LOL



JandC_Reptiles said:


> Soccer is such a whinging biatches game.
> It is all about taking falls &amp; gaining penalties.
> No wonder the poms love it, it's the only game they are any good at lol.


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jun 27, 2006)

No my dig was at EVERY soccer game not just this 1.
Every game I have watched contains men taking falls &amp; trying to get penalties. IMO its a biatches game. No talent needed.

I'd prefer a manly sport like rugby or boxing.


----------



## FAY (Jun 27, 2006)

HAHAHA I wouldn't trust any refs....they can all be bought!!


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm blind.
I'm Deaf.
I WANNA BE A REF!


----------



## marty (Jun 27, 2006)

i don't follow any team sport (the sight of a pack of grown men chasin' a bag of air around a padock , then humpin' the bloke thats got the ball just don't do it for me) but to each his own. havin'said that if this world cup comes round once every foyr years and is as big a deal as the olympics, would'nt you think at 13 seconds before full time the ref would have the basic tools , such as vid replay, to ensure that the correct decision is made??????????? sounds like a there is a lot more goin' on than just football to me?????!!.


----------



## davidfbarnes (Jun 27, 2006)

Well done J and C you have made my prediction right. That the world cup was just another excuse for Bandwagon jumpers. Get on the gravy train while its fashionable, then as soon as it ends, start saying how bad it is, how England are terrible at everything, how Football (Soccer) is awful.

Then come out and start making out at that Rugby or Boxing are real mens sports? For a start boxing is possibly the most corrupt sport in the world, and Rugby is never going to develop any further than it already has - League or Union.

Might I just reiterate what Boa said - England have the Ashes and the Rugby World Cup, and had the Heavy Weight Champ for a long time until he retired - as a champion (Lennox Lewis).


----------



## JasonL (Jun 27, 2006)

I don't like soccer, didn't watch one game, but I think they did well to make it so far when they were ranked around 50th in the world before the world cup. It has been very hard for us to make it in to the world cup before as we had to qualify against the South American teams, but next cup we will be playing asian teams to qualify so hopefully it will be easier. Soccer has a history of being a bit dodgy, the soccer heads will know Maradonna's (?) "Hand of God". But thats the way the game is and I think those that just got on the band wagon will have to learn that, Harry wasn't off side with his winning goal in the previous game was he??


----------



## MURRAY (Jun 27, 2006)

We should still hold our heads high. The boys did a fantastic job and in my eye's they are all heroes!!!.


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 27, 2006)

Yep, I'm off the bandwagon also :lol: It's all too bad the Soccerroos will be all too old to go it again in 4yrs time :lol: The bandwagoners love the event, not the game! So as far as I'm concerned, good luck to them in whatever else they focus their attentions on  World Cup.........over and out :lol:

ps: I watched every game, including the decider (pss: I also enjoyed watching the game )


----------



## Deano (Jun 27, 2006)

marty said:


> i don't follow any team sport (the sight of a pack of grown men chasin' a bag of air around a padock , then humpin' the bloke thats got the ball just don't do it for me) but to each his own.
> 
> 
> 
> I get it, your one of those fat couch potato people that can’t play any sports so you have to bag the game or bag the people that play the sports, I think you should sit this one out mate go back to your chair have a coke maybe 5 have some chips and maybe a meet pie and just relax!!


----------



## davidfbarnes (Jun 27, 2006)

moosenoose said:


> Yep, I'm off the bandwagon also :lol: It's all too bad the Soccerroos will be all too old to go it again in 4yrs time :lol: The bandwagoners love the event, not the game! So as far as I'm concerned, good luck to them in whatever else they focus their attentions on  World Cup.........over and out :lol:
> 
> ps: I watched every game, including the decider (pss: I also enjoyed watching the game )



Brilliant! I love it... :lol:


----------



## Moreliaman (Jun 27, 2006)

Can someone tell me how Boxing's a manly sport ??? beating the crap out of each other in a ring..... and later in life you develop brain problems due to all the blows to the head......how's that sport ! :?


----------



## Gerry (Jun 27, 2006)

I think the ref in this last game. pity it came down to such a controversial call in the last few seconds. The boys did well. theyre still legends in my book. and of course guuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuus.. the mans a genius. be interesting to see how the boys go under the leadership of someone else.


----------



## Retic (Jun 27, 2006)

Look, the Aussies did well to get as far as they did, they had a relatively easy time of it, how many games did they win ?
Not aimed at anyone other than the media really but these guys aren't heroes, they play a game and most get paid a lot to play that game, heroes drag others out of burning buildings.


----------



## peterescue (Jun 27, 2006)

go piss on someone elses parade Boa.


----------



## Retic (Jun 27, 2006)

No, this ones just fine thanks.


----------



## peterescue (Jun 27, 2006)

Of course they are heroes, ask my kids. Get back to work humbug.


----------



## Retic (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah I suppose they might be heroes to kids but so is Bob the Builder :lol:


----------



## peterescue (Jun 27, 2006)

and your point is what, that you are out of touch, that your age precludes you from enjoyment. I woke my daughter to tell her that we had lost. She was a bit sad but smiled and said "Socceroos are the best". 
She's 5, thats enough for me.
On my level, it was fun, it was thrilling, it was a long time coming. Must be boring for you I know but flights to Britian go almost everyday now so there is no need to torture yourself anymore. Its not as bad there nowdays Im told.


----------



## peterescue (Jun 27, 2006)

:wink:


----------



## Retic (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm glad you put the wink because I would have been thinking you were just being obnoxious  
I'm not quite sure what flights to the UK have to do with the Socceroos losing though. :? 



peterescue said:


> :wink:


----------



## snakes4me2 (Jun 27, 2006)

I cant stand soccer but I also think the rest of the world should have a close look at how we react when we lose... We dont go around smashing things and burning things we just cop it on the chin and try again GO AUSSIES


----------



## Retic (Jun 27, 2006)

Yes a tiny minority over react which is a shame for the real fans, there were arrests at various big screens around the country after the results. Like I said it's a shame the few spoil it for the rest.


----------



## SLACkra (Jun 27, 2006)

mmm wasn't impressed with the refs, few times i thought the calls were rubbish. but oh well. 

some serious acters on both sides though, they must have it like trained into them if some one touches you fall over and look in pain!

andrew


----------



## ihaveherps (Jun 27, 2006)

Boa wrote


> I don't really understand soccer but I do know you can't throw your whole body in front of someone in the goal area


obviously you REALLY dont understand the game, the whole idea is to STOP the other team from scoring... you just cant contact the player before the ball... so its not a penalty if you choose to dive over a defender that has tried to block the ball without contacting the player.

Anyway Boa, do you find it easier to stir with a spoon or mix-master?

ps. did you see the poms in the last rugby test?


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 27, 2006)

*NEWS FLASH!!!*

They've brought in a new addition to suppliment the old FIFA medical kit!


----------



## Retic (Jun 27, 2006)

I find a spoon seems to be working just fine.

Yes I saw England in the last Rugby test, at this rate they will catch up with the Wallabies 8 losses from 9 matches but it's just a game, the stirring is just as good as the game, it's just some are givers not takers. :lol: 



ihaveherps said:


> Anyway Boa, do you find it easier to stir with a spoon or mix-master?
> 
> ps. did you see the poms in the last rugby test?


----------



## ihaveherps (Jun 27, 2006)

lol. I really need to get into emoticons so I dont get taken so seriously...


----------



## Nome (Jun 27, 2006)

Last night after the game finished, I thought, I'm gonna log on to aps in the morning and see that Boa will be saying 'look Aussie fans are blaming the ref again!'

And so you did  

Many experts are saying that it wasn't a foul, it was quite obviously not, he was on the ground when it happened. 

Just a question Boa, you really are fitting into the 'whinging pom' stereotype lately, and whilst I understand that for some reason the english that live here seem to do that, I have always wondered why. :lol: If us aussies annoy you so much, why do you live here? Why leave the wonderful mother country to do so? I've had pommy friends that are the same, constant whinging about Australia, about Australians, but they choose to live here? :lol: 

Not having a go at you Boa (I think you're quite a good bloke actually), but just an observation about the english in general. alot of them seem to think that Australians are an inferior race for some reason, and it really seemed to insult some of the europeans that Australia got as far as it did in the World Cup.


----------



## Retic (Jun 27, 2006)

But Nome the Aussie fans ARE blaming the ref again. 4 games and 4 bad refs?

Many experts I heard this morning where saying it was a fair call.

I love the fact that if you are English and don't like something you are a whinging pom but if you are an Australian and don't like something you are merely expressing an opinion.

Who ever said Aussies annoy me so much, where did that come from ? Every friend we have here is Australian bar one and a few Kiwis. 

Have you been to England ? Have you seen Aussies over there ? The weathers no good, the beers warm, the foods no good, the beaches are crap, this is expensive, that's expensive. Why go there ?
I was 18 months old when I came here and have been a citizen for 20 odd years and this is my home but that doesn't mean I just think everything is great, it isn't. 

I can't imagine any Europeans or the English for that matter are insulted about how well Australia has done, I can't imagine why. Croatia would be the only country that could be upset.

I'm actually sorry I am fitting into your stereotype but from this side so are you :lol:

I thought Australians prided themselves on having a good sense of humour and liking a good stir but that doesn't appear to be the case, one member did notice the stir though which is good. I like a good sense of humour but will temper it so as to not upset the more sensitive. :wink:


----------



## peterescue (Jun 27, 2006)

But Ive been to England and all those things you wrote are true, except about the beer. Its at cellar temperature.

You do like to trot out the English heritage when it suits you though.

Obnoxious?, obviously its your turn today.


----------



## peterescue (Jun 27, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## Nome (Jun 27, 2006)

lol Boa, sorry if I offended you, I was talking my experience with the english in general, not just you. Just an observation :lol: I shall try to word it differently in future, realize some poms are sensitive about the 'whinging pom' tag :lol: . Used to have a group of friends that were Australian citizens, but they would do nothing but whinge about our weather, flies, and temperment. I didn't realize from your past posts that you were a long term Australian, you've mentioned you were english a few times.

And no, I don't think I would like England, therefore have no desire to live or visit there, bit cold for my liking.

p.s. lucky for Beckham and his penalty kick, you would have only gotten as far as we did otherwise :wink:


----------



## SurrealReptiles (Jun 27, 2006)

My girlfriend was born in "Burnley" and she has been back to England around 5 times since, She also confirms that its crap.
Her Mother and Sisters are there at the moment for a year and they also confirm its crap.
IMO i think soccer has to be one of the most overated,over paid sports on earth.
There was a "big" media hype about "Harry Kewel" not playing- Seriously who cares?If the team can't win without one player then they shouldn't be "Pro's" getting paid hundreds of thousands of dollars.
I also think it is a sport which is a competition of "Who can fool the ref" watch any game and you will see players falling down like they have been struck by lightning but nobody even touched them
Sorry if it sounds like i am being a bastard but for people like me who don't give a toss about the world cup it just all gets abit long in the tooth


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jun 27, 2006)

Call me a bandwagoner or whatever, but what is so much fun about watching a game where majority of the time the guys are on the ground crying that they got tripped over or kicked in the shins? (whether it happened honestly or they pretend in order to get a penalty) I mean literally acting as if they are in pain hahaha how pathetic is it. IMO its a game for whingers simple as that. If that offends anybody too bad, after all they are a bunch of sissy's that scream foul play over anything &amp; everything.

PS,
Maybe teary eyed decievers would be a better name for them? 

PSS,
Boxing may be a corrupt sport but it is 1 where both sides give 100%.
You will never see as many 'FALLS' taken in boxing than you will in soccer.


----------



## Retic (Jun 27, 2006)

Nome, I wasn't really offended by your post, after hearing the same old things 1000's of times it just becomes water off a ducks back to be honest. 

If I came from Burnley I would think it was crap as well :lol: 

Peter, I think you are far better at it than me but I'm trying to learn.


----------



## Retic (Jun 27, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## Deano (Jun 27, 2006)

JandC_Reptiles said:


> IMO its a game for whingers simple as that. If that offends anybody too bad, after all they are a bunch of sissy's that scream foul play over anything &amp; everything.
> 
> PS,
> Maybe teary eyed decievers would be a better name for them?
> ...


----------



## Retic (Jun 27, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jun 27, 2006)

:lol:
I think I hit a nerve 
Sorry Deano, take the free kick mate


----------



## Retic (Jun 27, 2006)

I see your :lol: and raise you a


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## Retic (Jun 27, 2006)

Just become a mod :lol: Joke guys, joke.


----------



## Stevethepom (Jun 27, 2006)

hahahahah man, i should read palms or something.....i even said to my wife, you watch the aussie start up "who cares if we lost, soccer is a poofs game"....pmsl, lame , lame, lame

oh and the english are whingers, pffft, all ive heard the past 8 years ive been in this country from many australians is its either too hot, too cold, the countrys either on fire or underwater, not enough rain, too much rain....whinging about government....i think the term "whinger" could be placed on anybody of any nationality....you just choose the english because of some deep seeded realisation that we might be a better stronger nation than you...lol ooh i`m gonna get shot for that comment....anyhow....and before i hear remarks "then why do you live hear"....simple, i want to.

and as regards rugby league....heheheh, is it true all it takes to be a league player is an inadequacy to please women and a want to beat them up and get pissed?......oh no sorry, they just all have A.D.D right?

go england!!!!!!!!
poor australia!!!!!!!

Cheers
STP


----------



## Retic (Jun 27, 2006)

As funny as that was Steve and it was funny, this was spot on " i think the term "whinger" could be placed on anybody of any nationality....". I know plenty of English people that whinge but equally I know plenty of Aussies that do as well and Kiwis and those South Africans don't get me started :wink:


----------



## ihaveherps (Jun 27, 2006)

Steve, as far as being the strongest... dont start a Scottsman! For a country with no natural resources... who married into powerful opposing royalty not to get squashed... poms sure have a twisted sense of self. lol 

I can go on and on and on and on....................


----------



## NoOne (Jun 27, 2006)

No one can tell me that Australia didn't play well in all their games, fact was in all of their game they had more shots on at goal they the other team, the main thing we lacked was a good finisher, most of our shots went wide or weren't placed well.
I think that in every game we played we played extremely well, even more so considering this was our first world cup, i have to say it makes me proud to be an aussie.

Whether or not the foul against Italy was unfair or not, fact was it went Italy's way.
My problem with it wasn't the foul it's self but the time it was given, i think after 90mins of exellent soccer, in the spirit of the wold cup it shouldn't have been given, no team diserves to be knocked out that way.

As for you 'English' folks i have one question.........you lot invented the game yet you have only cracked it for a single cup, thats just bad no matter which way you look at it :lol: and the way they are playing atm i can't see that changing any time soon :lol: 
But thats besided the point when you look at how well behaved English fans are, i mean they are the only major soccer nation to be banned from international competition, but that means nothing.


----------



## Retic (Jun 27, 2006)

I agree Australia played very well indeed but why you had to spoil it by having a totally expected jab at England I don't know, it's almost like you feel you have to. England are unbeaten as far as I know.
English fans account for 3.5% of those arrested for causing problems, Eastern European countries are the worst along with Germany, Holland and Italy. 
When were they banned from International competition ? It must have been years and years ago ?


----------



## Stevethepom (Jun 27, 2006)

we cant help it if we get too passionate...lol

and i do beleive there were arrests during the australian gatherings...though lets not mention them ay...

oh no, a scotsman....lol.....i just find it kind of ironic that a this country spends most of its time bagging out THE country that was the cheif instigator in creating it, to put it mildly, you wouldnt be here as you are if it werent for us.....

and please dont start with "you brought foxes etc etc".....that was your ancestors, not mine that bought the feral animals in.....


----------



## NoOne (Jun 27, 2006)

To be honest i don't know why people are bagging England, they had nothing to do with our loss.
I don't generally follow English soccer, i think they still have alot of improving to do if they are going to do well this cup.

Anyway now Australia is out i can follow my second favorite team......Brazil!


----------



## SurrealReptiles (Jun 27, 2006)

Soccer is just another excuse to get Pi$$ed, start fights and act like a total knob.


----------



## NoOne (Jun 27, 2006)

Not 100% sure when they got banned from international competetion, i think it was in the 70s or 80s, it was after serveral big riots where many people died from crowd crushes and stadium colapses.
It's good to see English fans have settled down because England brings a hell of alot to world soccer.


----------



## ihaveherps (Jun 27, 2006)

Boa, English fans were banned from attending international games in Turkey, a few years ago (3-5).


----------



## Retic (Jun 27, 2006)

Thank you, I agree I have no idea why it even started, Australia and England haven't even met in this tournament.
I think England might have already done quite well, if getting into the last 8 is classified as doing well :lol: 



dugadugabowbow said:


> To be honest i don't know why people are bagging England, they had nothing to do with our loss.
> I don't generally follow English soccer, i think they still have alot of improving to do if they are going to do well this cup.
> 
> Anyway now Australia is out i can follow my second favorite team......Brazil!


----------



## Retic (Jun 27, 2006)

I think the point was that England as a team was banned from internationals ?



ihaveherps said:


> Boa, English fans were banned from attending international games in Turkey, a few years ago (3-5).


----------



## jessop (Jun 27, 2006)

*.*



> Soccer is just another excuse to get urinateed, start fights and act like a total knob.



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Retic (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: .*

Sounds like League to me. :lol: 



jessop said:


> > Soccer is just another excuse to get urinateed, start fights and act like a total knob.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nome (Jun 27, 2006)

lol Come on Boa, after this comment...



Boa said:


> I thought Australians prided themselves on having a good sense of humour and liking a good stir but that doesn't appear to be the case, one member did notice the stir though which is good. I like a good sense of humour but will temper it so as to not upset the more sensitive.



...i don't know why you are getting your knickers in such a knot...or can the Brittish dish it out but can't take it? :wink: :lol: You did start it after all, 'stirring' (in your words) Australians in this thread, you can't cry foul about people having a jab back at the English.


----------



## Retic (Jun 27, 2006)

Certainly not getting my knickers in a knot, I have heard it all many, many, many times before. :lol: 
I didn't actually start it but am happy to keep it going, it's all good fun or at least should be. 8)


----------



## Parko (Jun 27, 2006)

Do you have a photo of the Queen on the wall at home Boa? She had a good set when she was young so it aint that weird really. I take my hat off to you Boa, you really are an extremely patriotic ex pat. Still as british as the day you got here, 20 years ago did you say?

The soccer is over,i actually quite enjoyed it but can lay it to rest without too much sadness, i stated in the original world cup thread that i thought soccer( sometimes called football) was ruined by all the dives and whinging for penalties, but it still is a reasonably exciting game otherwise.


----------



## Retic (Jun 27, 2006)

No photo's of the Queen, I'm a monarchist but not that over the top, I'll leave that sort of thing to the RSL's.
I actually got here when I was 18 months old which was 43 1/2 years ago, I've been an 'Aussie' for 20 years. Yes it is pretty fair to say I'm still an Anglophile which is fair I think. Look at Peter Allen, he lived permanently in America but ' Still called Australia home'. Rolf Harris has lived in England for something like 45 years but still considers himself Australian. Kylie Minogue has lived in England for 10 years or so and is still an Aussie. What nationality is Greg Norman ? He has lived in Florida for many years. The list goes on and on. 
I have no problem with any of them as I am the same, this is where I choose to live for the time being and who knows what happens in the future ?


----------



## Parko (Jun 27, 2006)

Top of the evening to you Boa, Peter Allan, Rolf Harris and Kylie Minogue? Did you get those names from your CD stack? Which one do you like best? I agree with you with everything you wrote, even the way you write 'Aussie' instead of Aussie, one of my daughters was born in Japan and came to Australia at a similar age to you but she doesn't need to write 'Aussie' because she is an Aussie, it is plain to see when someone speaks with her that she is an Aussie country girl, just like it is plain to see your a good ol English chap, nothing wrong with that, Australia has made room for all types. God save the Queen eh cause she was quite a lusty looking lass when she was young.

Anyway back to Soccer, or football if you like.


----------



## Retic (Jun 27, 2006)

Well I was never keen on Rolfs rendition of Stairway to Heaven but thought Tie me Kangaroo Down was a classic.
I write 'Aussie' because not being Australian born I can't write it without " "  A piece of paper doesn't change what you are. 
I like your attitude though, very refreshing.


----------



## marty (Jun 27, 2006)

"deano said:


> I play soccer are you calling me a whinger and a sissy!!! Maybe we should meet up and have a talk about it instead of hiding behind your computer and then you can judge if all soccer players are whinging sissys??
> 
> P.S I think you’re an idiot
> 
> ...


----------



## Parko (Jun 27, 2006)

Boa, jolly good to hear from you old chap, Well i dont see why if you came here 40 yrs ago and were a dribbling baby when you arrived why you would think of yourself as anything but an Aussie. It must be due to your upbringing perhaps? Some famillies encourage their children to embrace Australia as their own, some try to preserve a strong connection with their abandoned country which i presume wasn't a suitable place to raise their kids, or may have been suitable but just not as good as Australia for various reasons. But anyway you are what you are and perhaps we shouldn't have you sent to Nauru. Have you seen that famous footage of the Queen playing volleyball in her swimming costume aboard some cruise ship? It was taken when she was young and still on the market,man what a hornbag, made me realise i was being harsh in my attitude towards her up til that time, i could see she was just a regular good looking sheila who i'd have loved to buy a drink if i saw her in the pub when i was young and single, hell i would have loved to do more than just buy her a stiff drink, hehehe nudge nudge wink wink say no more. Anyway this conversation is being dragged down to the gutter, which is entirely of my own fault, so back to Soccer eh, or football if you'd prefer.


----------



## NoOne (Jun 27, 2006)

It would seem Australia isn't the only country that thought it was a bit dodgy, your fellow englishman agree with us Boa  

http://foxsports.news.com.au/story/0,8659,19607224-5004540,00.html


----------



## davidfbarnes (Jun 27, 2006)

dugadugabowbow said:


> No one can tell me that Australia didn't play well in all their games, fact was in all of their game they had more shots on at goal they the other team, the main thing we lacked was a good finisher, most of our shots went wide or weren't placed well.
> I think that in every game we played we played extremely well, even more so considering this was our first world cup, i have to say it makes me proud to be an aussie.
> 
> Whether or not the foul against Italy was unfair or not, fact was it went Italy's way.
> ...



A couple of points - Australia = second World Cup (last one just happened to be in Germany - o wins and no goals, thus the Japan game being such an occassion).

I believe South Africa was banned from all sports for quite sometime. I can only assume that this included soccer.

The problem with sport in general in the UK is that it isn't encouraged enough at grass roots. I mean you have teams signing players from about 10 years of age, but not enough money is put into the real people!

Also, English sport gets funded for one event - examples - Rugby World Cup 2003, Ashes 2005, and this World Cup was supposed to be the one for Soccer. They build to that event, then fall apart for the next couple of years.

On the point of Australia playing better than England - Australia played out of their skin for 4 games, and are knocked out. England have played possibly the worst football I have seen them play in my relatively short 22 years and are in the last 8. Yes they have played lesser opponents, but they have got the job done so far... Portugal will be the test to see if they stand up or not. I'm not holding my breath, but am hoping.

Don't get me wrong, I was up for every Australia game and was as shattered as the next guy, but last night they simply weren't good enough in attack and lacked ideas.... and Mr Kewell. In my opinion Kennedy should have been on instead of Aloisi - he is a great header of the ball and Australia's main aim was to chip the ball into the box.


----------



## Retic (Jun 28, 2006)

It's good to see the press over there being very positive and enthusiastic about the Socceroos, the way it should be of course. If a team does well then credit where it is due. All the media would benefit from doing the same.
I have no idea what constitutes a foul in Soccer, they could be allowed to use non lethal weapons for all I know but it definitely spiced the thread up though :lol: 



dugadugabowbow said:


> It would seem Australia isn't the only country that thought it was a bit dodgy, your fellow englishman agree with us Boa
> 
> http://foxsports.news.com.au/story/0,8659,19607224-5004540,00.html


----------



## peterescue (Jun 28, 2006)

boa said:


> Thank you, I agree I have no idea why it even started, Australia and England haven't even met in this tournament.
> I think England might have already done quite well, if getting into the last 8 is classified as doing well :lol:



Im might be to blame there, I referred to a stereotypical response to a generalised opinion of the English in as a retort to Boa's generalised view of the "Aussie"sic soccer viewing audience.

POOOORTUUUUUGAAAAAL! 
Have to go for them, the community is quite predominant where I live?


----------



## Retic (Jun 28, 2006)

And of course they are playing England :lol: 



peterescue said:


> POOOORTUUUUUGAAAAAL!
> Have to go for them, the community is quite predominant where I live?


----------



## peterescue (Jun 28, 2006)

seriously though, Dulwich Hill is next door to Petersham which is Little Portugal. 1/2 the businesses in the area seem to be Portugese and the others are Middle eastern. Half my friends are former Brits and I'll be watching it with my mate Timmy who is from Ringwood London. I'll be on the phone to Hugh from Cornwall and Rhys from Brighton will probably come over too. There may be a few people but if Im lucky Alan will drop in and I wont end up the token "Aussie"(sic).

ps, I used to live in Camberwell, my rent was 20 pounds a week, I was a chef and summer was brilliant that year. We had central heating and the beers was fabulous. The beaches where crap mostly unless you had friends there who could show you great little beaches with warm currents. 
The people in general were great. I have no complaints except in the 80's it was pretty much a 3rd world country. I say pretty much because Ireland made it look like paradise. I knew a lot of Portugese there as well. Majority were call John even though their real names were Jesus.


----------



## peterescue (Jul 6, 2006)

Well its down to two teams that got there on soft penalties. This mornings game was somewhat of a fizzer. yesterdays wasnt that great either. Am I becoming blaze'?
I'll be able to sleep soon, well, as soon as the le Tour de France is over anyway.


----------

